# few images with the new camera



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Octavian (Sep 30, 2009)

What size of tank is that?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Octavian said:


> What size of tank is that?


80G bow front. Very inconvenient for SW. It is tall ~28", 12" on the sides and 18 in the middle

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*pics*

very nice pics greg , what kind of camera did u pick up 
tom


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

in the first picture there is a rock covered in red/purple polyps right in the center of the tank. Is that Favia or a colony of zoas?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

tom g said:


> very nice pics greg , what kind of camera did u pick up
> tom


It is Canon EOS Rebel XSi, but I preferred to buy more stuff for the hobby

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

BettaBeats said:


> in the first picture there is a rock covered in red/purple polyps right in the center of the tank. Is that Favia or a colony of zoas?


I think on the left is favia with embedded 2 or 3 zoas. and on the right is zoa

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Jmbret (Nov 6, 2010)

hey sig,

Always wondered what your setup was lookin like. Glad you posted a pic! Looks really awesome! Everything looks so bright and healthy! Keep those pics coming! And enjoy the new camera! 

-J


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Nice pics, bro! Good choice on the camera too. Canon's give you a good bang for your buck, especially if you don't want to put out the cash for the Nikons 

You are doing a good job of filling up that tank, too! Have you convinced your wife yet that you need a sump?  

How's your coral beauty doing? Mine seems to be a very finicky eater right now, and shy about it too. Otherwise quite healthy and forming a kinky relationship with my blood shrimp.


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

middle purple/red colony looks like zoa's

I think the flavia is the green coral near the bottom left


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

50seven said:


> Nice pics, bro! Good choice on the camera too. Canon's give you a good bang for your buck, especially if you don't want to put out the cash for the Nikons
> 
> You are doing a good job of filling up that tank, too! Have you convinced your wife yet that you need a sump?
> 
> How's your coral beauty doing? Mine seems to be a very finicky eater right now, and shy about it too. Otherwise quite healthy and forming a kinky relationship with my blood shrimp.


I am starting to think already about long one 70x18x20. Month and half is enough and I should upgrade.
I hate my current tank. It is ~ 28" high
It is probably very good for the FW, but with my short hands it is difficalt to maintain SW.
All fishes are well and beaty doing perfect. Little shy, but getting better.She is not finicky eater and eats like hell. HIkari shrimps are prefered by all fishes, but trying to feed 80 of the time pellets.
No sump is expected even for the bigger tank. We visited couple friends with the sump and I was told again - no sump. I can drill holes to the bacement, but not sure. 
I just made mistake with the hung on SS Coralife and should by hung on Deltec which does not have ugly pump and sponge diffusor in the tank.

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Kweli said:


> middle purple/red colony looks like zoa's
> 
> I think the flavia is the green coral near the bottom left


Thanks Kweli, finally, I know what I bought

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------

